# My first big welding project



## Billh50 (Feb 1, 2015)

My first welding project was the body I made for a trike I built. I was really amazed when a professional welder told me I did a great job. Here are a couple photo's of the finished trike.

http://i1321.photobucket.com/albums/u560/bhalsdorf/P1010155.jpg
http://i1321.photobucket.com/albums/u560/bhalsdorf/P1010152.jpg
http://i1321.photobucket.com/albums/u560/bhalsdorf/P1010151.jpg


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Feb 1, 2015)

Bill,                                                                                                         Nice job on the P/U style box. It's good to see a '45 flathead up and running. Is that a original serv-a-car frame?
******Keep up the Good Work*************Gator********


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 1, 2015)

Yes it's an original servi-car frame. I rebuilt the entire motor and transmission. It has electric start also.


I still have a bunch of extra transmission parts in the basement.


----------



## GA Gyro (Feb 1, 2015)

Bill,

Bike project looks GREAT...

Just FYI: When I went to the pics page.... my virus/malware scanner threw up some warnings.


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 1, 2015)

gyro...I have no idea why it did that. I know the photo's are clean. might have been something on photobucket or a false reading. I know some anti-virus programs will show a reading for certain behavior even though it is safe.


----------



## GA Gyro (Feb 1, 2015)

Billh50 said:


> gyro...I have no idea why it did that. I know the photo's are clean. might have been something on photobucket or a false reading. I know some anti-virus programs will show a reading for certain behavior even though it is safe.



THX

I have pretty tight security on my computer... had a minor scuff with identity theft years ago.  

May well be a false-positive... just thought I would mention it.


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 1, 2015)

no problem....I always check everything for a virus....had to reinstall windows a couple times because of a virus. Learned after the second time.


----------



## GA Gyro (Feb 1, 2015)

Billh50 said:


> no problem....I always check everything for a virus....had to reinstall windows a couple times because of a virus. Learned after the second time.



Yeah... been there, done that.  

I did a rebuild in Dec... works nice.

One of these days... I am gonna figure out Linux... I read virus activity is almost nill there.


----------



## FOMOGO (Feb 1, 2015)

Nice job on the trike. A buddy of mine and I had one back in the late sixty's. Mike


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks guys...I was pretty proud at the way it came out considering I made it up as I went along.

Almost told the guy that bought it to go to hell when I saw him load it on a trailer and almost destroy the back of it. He mangled it so bad he took it off after he got home and said he wasn't going to put it back on and sent it off to a junkyard.


----------



## rbertalotto (Feb 1, 2015)

EXCELLENT!! I love a PU Trike idea.

I see you shoot Cowboy Action. Do you ever shoot with the Ledyard Sidewinders? or other New England folks.

"Rancho Roy" here..........


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 1, 2015)

I have shot with the Congress Of Rough Riders. They are the closest for me. Have shot with a few from CT Valley Bushwackers .


Billy Bristol 
SASS # 97003


----------

